# new member here :)



## Carter86 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi, my name is Carter Shin

I am 22 years old korean. I live in atlanta area. I've been in US for about 8 years and Im currently a green belt at Choe's Hapkido. I've been training HKD for a year. In the past, I achieved 2nd-dan in hae dong kum do in Korea when I was in middle school and I did muay thai for about a year before I joined Hap Ki do.

I have alot of interest in self-defense and MMA. Its glad to see a great forum like this. Im looking forward to meet many great people here


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 3, 2009)

Let me be the first to welcome you to MT! Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the group and if you are ever in the Augusta, GA area, send me an email so you can workout at my school and hang out with us.

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to have you with us, Carter!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello Carter, welcome to MT


----------



## Carter86 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you guys  

I live in suwanee/duluth area lol i think im about two hours away from augusta. eek!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me be the twelfth to greet you!  Welcome to MT!

Daniel


----------



## matt.m (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hapkidonet (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome. I know you were a teenager when you came to the USA, but how does training in martial arts here compare to that in Korea? Is there a difference in attitude, or the difficulty of the training?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, keep in touch.


----------

